# Keycode in der tty belegen

## moritz

Hallo zusammen,

ich steh vor einem kleinen Problem und find keine Loesung. 

Es geht um folgendes ich boot meinen PDA und lass dann einen automatischen login als user machen. So nun hab ich den PDA dabei und moechte einen bestimmten befehl ausfuehren, der PDA besitzt 4 Tasten nun such ich ein Program mit dem ich den keycode einer solchen Taste auslesen kann und ihr ein Programm zuweisen kann.

Bin fuer jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruss

Moritz

----------

## schachti

Das "Auslesen" geht mit xev.

----------

## Necoro

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das "Auslesen" geht mit xev.

 

xev ist aber für X - nicht für normale Konsole  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Das stimmt - da ich noch nie einen PDA in der Hand hatte war mir nicht klar, dass darauf kein X-Server läuft.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## moritz

Man darf den PDA als ganz normalen rechner ansehen  :Smile: .

Nur das halt alles fur arm kompiliert ist. Er hat ein voll funktionstuechtiges Gentoo drauf genauso wie einen voll funktionstüchtigen Kernel.

Gruss

----------

## Finswimmer

 *moritz wrote:*   

> Man darf den PDA als ganz normalen rechner ansehen .
> 
> Nur das halt alles fur arm kompiliert ist. Er hat ein voll funktionstuechtiges Gentoo drauf genauso wie einen voll funktionstüchtigen Kernel.
> 
> Gruss

 

OT: Was ist das für ein Teil? Ich überlege mir nämlich meinen TI Avigo in den Ruhestand zu schicken.

Und wenn da Gentoo drauf läuft dann muss man das ja schon quasi kaufen  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## moritz

Das ist ein HP Ipaq hx4700.

P.S Werd auch mal die Installationsanleitungen etc ins deutsche wiki packen  :Smile: , wenn alles fertig ist.

Gruss

----------

